# Horses/Ponies that have blue/wall eyes - what do you think?



## fine_and_dandy (3 September 2007)

Following on from someone who posted about their pony having blue eyes and it being a potential problem I just wondered what people's views are on this. I've done a poll and am interested in seeing what people's responses are.

My pony is black and has blue wall (are they the same thing or different?) eyes and I absolutely love it!

After answering could you please explain why you like or dislike blue/wall eyes on horses/ponies. Thanks!


----------



## Honeybee (3 September 2007)

My old horse had two blue eyes, we called him 2blue ..x


----------



## bobz1305 (3 September 2007)

I have a cremello with 2 blue eyes and I wouldn't swap her for the world!!


----------



## william99 (3 September 2007)

my daughters pony has one blue eye and is a super pony i wouldnt change for anything


----------



## kerilli (3 September 2007)

i like wall eyes, i think they give character. i'll never forget that amazing SJ mare of Franke Sloothak's, Weihawej, who he called his "blue eyed lady." she had two amazingly blue eyes. i have never ever seen another horse who could jump like that either... not Milton, not Arko, not even Shutterfly, etc. she had the most phenomenal loose-looking jump, and flung her hind-end so high and soft as she jumped, truly amazing. wall eyes obviously didn't affect her vision or judgement, either!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (3 September 2007)

do they supposedly affect vision or judgement then? my pony's vision is ace - he see's things I often don't!!


----------



## conniegirl (3 September 2007)

it would put me off a horse, but only because i show and its hard enough with a perfect horse, letalone one with a slight difference like a wall eye that a judge wont like.
I wouldnt worry about one if i wanted an eventer of showjumper, or even a dressage horse.


----------



## zizz (3 September 2007)

i don't like wall eyes and they would put me off buying a horse, but then i just have a thing about eyes full stop. that bit on the exorcist when her eyes roll inside her head really really freaked me out LOL


----------



## welshpony (3 September 2007)

Just as a (probably stupid) question, what is the difference between a blue eye and a wall eye?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (3 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
it would put me off a horse, but only because i show and its hard enough with a perfect horse, letalone one with a slight difference like a wall eye that a judge wont like.
I wouldnt worry about one if i wanted an eventer of showjumper, or even a dressage horse. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i would be looking to sell my pony on as a possible show pony - he has the looks and paces for sure - but I guess with judges it is personal preference and as the poll shows at the minute, people are split 50/50 as to whether they like them or not! I guess it could be the same as a judge disliking a bay in favour of a grey if that was their preference?


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (3 September 2007)

my pony has a wall eye and i love it, he looks completely different from one side to the other, one is cheeky looking and one is butter wouldnt melt in the mouth looking!


----------



## teabiscuit (3 September 2007)

i think they look cute 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and i wouldn't be put off by one


----------



## Magicmillbrook (3 September 2007)

I dont have a problem, if the pony is nice.  However having a cremello on loan has given be probs, he gets sunburned on the skin around the edges so have had to get him a mask.  I think blue eyes with black pigment around them look great, in a strange freaky way, but then I like strange things.


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 September 2007)

I have come across many ponies/horses with wall eyes and most of them look very cute. My favourite was a little coloured and he had one wall eye and one brown eye, he was sooo sweet.

Weihawej was lovely, more so because of her eyes!


----------



## Tia (3 September 2007)

No I cannot bear blue eyes and yes it is one thing which would absolutely put me off buying something that was otherwise suitable.


----------



## gentle_giant (3 September 2007)

I personally dont like the look of wall eyes.


----------



## fizzer (3 September 2007)

personally wouldnt buy, one thing top of my list when i purchase a new horse or pony is a nice kind eye.


----------



## Capriole (3 September 2007)

im not keen on blue/wall eyes, but it wouldnt put me off a good horse either


----------



## keeperscottage (3 September 2007)

My 20 year old cob (currently on loan) has a wall eye and he is the most evil git you can ever imagine! Loves ripping other horses' rugs, chases horses, dogs, is embarrassing to hunt, barges out of his stable, jumps out of stables, tanks off when being led - I could go on! The mother of the girl who has him on loan told my farrier that she would send him back if her daughter didn't love him so much! (To my daughter's horror, I'd quite like him back, but we have more than enough horses to cope with at the moment without a bolshy veteran!) Many years ago, I was stabled at the best yard ever, owned by a very, very horsy farmer in his late 80s (he sadly died, which is why we're no longer there!) and he usd to say to me (after Monty literally barged straight out of a stable, smashing the door, and, on another occasion, knocking the old boy over whilst he was leading another horse out of the field) "Never trust a horse with a wall eye!". The old boy was a real horseman with so many stories to tell, and I certainly stand by his statement about wall eyes!


----------



## conniegirl (3 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
it would put me off a horse, but only because i show and its hard enough with a perfect horse, letalone one with a slight difference like a wall eye that a judge wont like.
I wouldnt worry about one if i wanted an eventer of showjumper, or even a dressage horse. 

[/ QUOTE ]


i would be looking to sell my pony on as a possible show pony - he has the looks and paces for sure - but I guess with judges it is personal preference and as the poll shows at the minute, people are split 50/50 as to whether they like them or not! I guess it could be the same as a judge disliking a bay in favour of a grey if that was their preference? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Alot of showing judges are very funny about wall eyes and people know it so unless the pony in question is coloured (where they can get away with it more often) then i think you may have problems. I personaly would never buy a horse for showing with a wall eye.


----------



## reddie (3 September 2007)

we had a coloured cob with a wall eye.  it didn't cause him any problems and i rather liked it


----------



## Irishcobs (3 September 2007)

I have a traditional that has 2 blues eyes, they are quite rare and are sort after by some breeders.
I don't like them on anything else or wall eyes. I don't think I could get a horse with a wall eye.


----------



## merlinsquest (3 September 2007)

I really dislike wall eyes on horses and dogs!!!

Just think they look weird


----------



## Enfys (3 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Just as a (probably stupid) question, what is the difference between a blue eye and a wall eye? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I asked this question this morning and can't find an answer yet?

Haven't had any luck googling it either. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think that wall/blue eyes give horses a rather strange expression, mine looks as if she is permanently surprised. But then my paint horse is no oil painting, infact, she's not very attractive at all, my brother says "She's the sort of ugly that only a mother would love!"

Handsome is as handsome does though, blue eyes in her coat pattern are often the rule rather than the exception, she does the job for me so I couldn't care less what colour her eyes are. The pink skin on her face would be there, and get sunburn regardless of her eye colour.


----------



## Puppy (3 September 2007)

They're not my cup of tea, no.


----------

